# Spacekase File



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

On my main C: drive I have a recently created file called "Spacekase". Clicking on the file I get "deliverysystem-log" and that brings up a text file.

Can anyone please advise what this file is or does?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Right click properties and post what it says in all the tabs.


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Liz, excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure how to post what is in the different tabs when I open them.

This is a copy of the Text file:

[LOG:001] -------------------------------------
[LOG:002] DeliverySystem, v16.07.2013
[LOG:003] Copyright (c) 2013 unSigned Softworks
[LOG:004] -------------------------------------
[LOG:005] 
[LOG:006] *** Installer::.onInit ***
[LOG:007] LANGUAGE: 1033 - en
[LOG:008] kernel32::GetModuleFileName: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\9ATQMHGA\Setup_DriverDoc_2015 (1).exe' -> 'Setup_DriverDoc_2015 (1).exe'
[LOG:009] Resulting directory name: 'Setup_DriverDoc_2015'
[LOG:010] Clean DownloadDirectory: 'Setup_DriverDoc_2015'
[LOG:011] ParseValuesStart: Parsing 'Setup_DriverDoc_2015.exe'
[LOG:012] ParseValuesStart: Goto ParseArgumentsError (missing parameters)
[LOG:013] ParseArgumentsError: Get new values from server (/profiles/find?filename=deliverysystem.exe)
[LOG:014] !!! ParseArgumentsError2::Error: invalid URL
[LOG:015] ParseValuesStart: Parsing 'DeliverySystem-1-1-EMPTY_STRING.exe'
[LOG:016] All arguments are OK, start & initialize
[LOG:017] Input arguments: Mode: 1, ProfileID: 1, SessionID: EMPTY_STRING, StoreDirectory: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nsuB08B.tmp\Setup_DriverDoc_2015'
[LOG:018] 
[LOG:019] Language URL: /profiles/1/properties?sid=EMPTY_STRING&lang=en
[LOG:020] !!! Offers Count::Error:invalid URL
[LOG:021] Getting Offers count (/profiles/1/offers/count?sid=EMPTY_STRING): 1
[LOG:022] Creating installer pages: 0: Welcome, 1 - 1: Offers pages, 2: Cancel, 3: Progress, 4: Finish
[LOG:023] Trees have maxminum 5 items
[LOG:024] Preloading page: '/profiles/1/offers/1/view.html?sid=EMPTY_STRING&lang=en' as 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nsuB08B.tmp\Setup_DriverDoc_2015\offer-1.html'
[LOG:025] Start configuring offer page 1
[LOG:026] End processing
[LOG:027] Preloading offer#1 page, result: Connection Error
[LOG:028] *** Installer::.onInit End ***
[LOG:029] 
[LOG:030] @-- MyGUIInit()
[LOG:031] #-- MyGUIInit()
[LOG:032] @-- ShowWelcomePage()
[LOG:033] | @-- GetPartsCount() : '/profiles/1/installer/parts/count?sid=EMPTY_STRING'
[LOG:034] | | GetPartsCount NSISdl::result=invalid URL
[LOG:035] | | !!! GetPartsCount::Error:invalid URL
[LOG:036] | #-- GetPartsCount() : -1
[LOG:037] | Error on obtaining the number of primary SW parts: ''. Primary software parts assigned default value: 4
[LOG:038] | Retrieving absolute URL: '/profiles/1/installer/parts/1/downloadLocation'
[LOG:039] | ShowWelcomePage(downloadLocation) NSISdl::result=invalid URL
[LOG:040] | FileOpen(downloadLocation) 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nszBE15.tmp' error!!!
[LOG:041] | PrimarySwCurrentPart was not resolved. Set it to static URL.
[LOG:042] | ShowWelcomePage->PrimarySwCurrentPart: http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downl...weak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.001
[LOG:043] | Retrieving absolute URL: '/profiles/1/installer/parts/2/downloadLocation'
[LOG:044] | ShowWelcomePage(downloadLocation) NSISdl::result=invalid URL
[LOG:045] | FileOpen(downloadLocation) 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nspBE26.tmp' error!!!
[LOG:046] | PrimarySwCurrentPart was not resolved. Set it to static URL.
[LOG:047] | ShowWelcomePage->PrimarySwCurrentPart: http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downl...weak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.002
[LOG:048] | Retrieving absolute URL: '/profiles/1/installer/parts/3/downloadLocation'
[LOG:049] | ShowWelcomePage(downloadLocation) NSISdl::result=invalid URL
[LOG:050] | FileOpen(downloadLocation) 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nspBE27.tmp' error!!!
[LOG:051] | PrimarySwCurrentPart was not resolved. Set it to static URL.
[LOG:052] | ShowWelcomePage->PrimarySwCurrentPart: http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downl...weak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.003
[LOG:053] | Retrieving absolute URL: '/profiles/1/installer/parts/4/downloadLocation'
[LOG:054] | ShowWelcomePage(downloadLocation) NSISdl::result=invalid URL
[LOG:055] | FileOpen(downloadLocation) 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\nspBE28.tmp' error!!!
[LOG:056] | PrimarySwCurrentPart was not resolved. Set it to static URL.
[LOG:057] | ShowWelcomePage->PrimarySwCurrentPart: http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downl...weak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.004
[LOG:058] | Deleting shortcut and resume directory: 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\SpaceKace\Setup_DriverDoc_2015'
[LOG:059] | StartDownloadThread from Welcome Page
[LOG:060] #-- ShowWelcomePage()
[LOG:061] 
[LOG:062] [x][x] DownloadThread() : StartDownloadThread
[LOG:063] @-- GetPartByPriority()
[LOG:064] | For(1, 5): 1
[LOG:065] | {
[LOG:066] | UrlTree[100] is not set!
[LOG:067] | }
[LOG:068] | For(1, 5): 2
[LOG:069] | {
[LOG:070] | UrlTree[200] is not set!
[LOG:071] | }
[LOG:072] | For(1, 5): 3
[LOG:073] | {
[LOG:074] | UrlTree[300] is not set!
[LOG:075] | }
[LOG:076] | For(1, 5): 4
[LOG:077] | {
[LOG:078] | UrlTree[400] is not set!
[LOG:079] | }
[LOG:080] | For(1, 5): 5
[LOG:081] | {
[LOG:082] | Pop PartByPriority = 4
[LOG:083] | For(1, 4): 1 (Index)
[LOG:084] | [
[LOG:085] | GetPartByPriority() Index: 501
[LOG:086] | Pop TempPrem = http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downl...weak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.001
[LOG:087] | UrlTree[501] is `http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downloads/builds/deliverysystem/file_parts/driverdoc/systweak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.001`
[LOG:088] | ]
[LOG:089] | For(1, 4): 2 (Index)
[LOG:090] | [
[LOG:091] | PartByPriorityBreak = 1, break (index)
[LOG:092] | ]
[LOG:093] | }
[LOG:094] #-- GetPartByPriority() : PartByPriorityResult: 'http://www.solvusoft.com/file-downloads/builds/deliverysystem/file_parts/driverdoc/systweak/build_110414/DriverDoc_STWK_2014.zip.001', PartByPriorityResultIndex: 501
[LOG:095] DownloadThread() Starting downloading parts... 
[LOG:096] DownloadThread() Download1[index]: 501, Download0: 'http://www.solvusoft.com/file-do...age: {Finish}
[LOG:548] xxx Installer::Quit()


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Well this site was mentioned

```
http://www.solvusoft.com/en/software/
```
 and also WinThruster so somehow this was installed on the computer.
Personally, I tend to stay away from programs that promise to do lots of things.
If it is installed, I'd probably use Revo Uninstaller to remove it and all the registry entries.
If it did make changes to your computer, it might be better to restore to a point in time before this installed.


----------



## CuttingCrew (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the help LIz.


----------

